# Zero references? Zero experience? Are my chances at getting a job slim to none?



## topramen (May 8, 2013)

I've decided to begin a job search, but I don't really have any experience. I've worked with family, and that's mostly it. I don't have any occupational references to speak of and my experience is very unimpressive to say the least.

I'm also just generally terrified of how to approach the whole job hunting process. I have no clue what to do. Really, all I know is I gotta dress nice and be presentable and polite.

Anyone have advice? Or can anyone give me their job hunting experiences? How did you find any of your jobs? I really need guidance because I have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Ask family to do it, preferbly aunts/uncle/cousin.

Still even working with family puts you ahead of people who have never been employed. What are you looking to get into?


----------



## topramen (May 8, 2013)

As much as I'd love that I'm not close to my relatives... like at all. My mom doesn't like her sisters so she doesn't talk to them often and doesn't like me talking to them. I just worked with my mom.

I can't use friends?

Honestly, at the risk of sounding desperate, just about anywhere that would be willing to take me. I've looked at restaurants, fast-food, the mall, department stores and retail, mostly fast-food and retail.

I'm a college student on Summer break but I'd like work now and to continue part-time while attending school full-time.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm just getting out of your shoes. First thing I did was work two summers through a temp agency doing factory work. They took anyone. Second thing and currently I'm doing an unpaid 'internship' at an office. They took pretty much anyone as it's unpaid.

Hopefully next summer I get a paid internship now that I've had some more experience then trying to get a job at a more legit place, and then by the next summer I'll be looking for a solid job.

You have to start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I had the same problem as you, I just found some unpaid work at a charity shop. Not only did my manager agree to be my reference, but he also taught me how to use tills, which makes me better equipped to find a job in customer service. I don't know if you get charity shops in the USA but if they do you should consider that.

Otherwise, you could use your old school/college/university. Just someone who can say that you attended classes and stuff like that.

I know how you feel, I ****ing hate finding references.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in the same boat and the problem is I don't want to work fast food or retail


no college degree also


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

I used to be in the same situation until McDonald's pitied me and gave me a job(which lasted 3 months) and now thanks to a neighbor, I might be working at a university chick fil a. So my advice is to apply at a job multiple times until they give it to you or hope that a neighbor your mother knows can help you out.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

JayDivision said:


> I used to be in the same situation until McDonald's pitied me and gave me a job(which lasted 3 months) and now thanks to a neighbor, I might be working at a university chick fil a. So my advice is to apply at a job multiple times until they give it to you or hope that a neighbor your mother knows can help you out.


that's not a happy ending


----------



## berryblue (Jul 14, 2013)

topramen said:


> Really, all I know is I gotta dress nice and be presentable and polite.


Starting off, you've pretty much got it down. Also remember to kiss a lot of *** and tell a couple of white lies about how perfect you are for them. That's what it takes to work for the man. :b


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Richard Pawgins said:


> that's not a happy ending


 I know.


----------

